# Eye Strain with HD?



## PurdueGradMem (Sep 9, 2006)

I recently purchased a 37 Sharp HD LCD TV. I bought an OTA antenna this evening and am currently enjoying the ND vs Michigan State game. My wife and I are both noticing that we are squinting and our eyes are hurting a bit. 

I have turned down the backlight and contrast. We are sitting 7 to 8 feet away from the TV, and I have lights on in the room to reduce strain.

Is this normal when starting to watch HD? Am I sitting to close to the TV? Any other thoughts?

Thank you

PurdueGradMem


----------



## johnzim63 (Oct 8, 2005)

PurdueGradMem said:


> I recently purchased a 37 Sharp HD LCD TV. I bought an OTA antenna this evening and am currently enjoying the ND vs Michigan State game. My wife and I are both noticing that we are squinting and our eyes are hurting a bit.
> 
> I have turned down the backlight and contrast. We are sitting 7 to 8 feet away from the TV, and I have lights on in the room to reduce strain.
> 
> ...


An interesting situation, since LCD's don't bombard your eyes with X-rays (and other assorted EM waves) like CRT's do. It surely has nothing to do with the HD factor. Probably your eyes are just getting used to a new tv.


----------



## koji68 (Jun 21, 2004)

PurdueGradMem said:


> I recently purchased a 37 Sharp HD LCD TV. I bought an OTA antenna this evening and am currently enjoying the ND vs Michigan State game. My wife and I are both noticing that we are squinting and our eyes are hurting a bit.


Squinting improves eyesight by defining objects that are out of focus, and it cuts down on brightness from sources of glare. However squinting reduces the amount of times you blink therefore drying your eyes and making then hurt.

It looks like you have taken care of the brightnes situation but check for sources of glare on the screen. At night the best is to have the ligth coming from behind the TV. Look for bulbs that glow at 6,500 degrees Kelvin. They have then here: http://www.topbulb.com/find/prod_list.asp_Q_intSubCategory_E_758

The viewing distance is ok for a 37" TV.


----------

